# Learning Arabic



## aussiejourno (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi guys - I know it's not at all necessary to learn Arabic to get by in Dubai, but since I'll be living there I'd really like to get at least a working knowledge of the language. 

I understand it's a very difficult language to learn. Does anyone have experience in starting from scratch? 

What is the best way to go about it - schools, tutors, etc? 

And are people supportive of expats trying to learn Arabic, or will my clumsy attempts at ordering groceries in Arabic just get in the way and make everyone impatient? 

Thanks.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

aussiejourno said:


> Hi guys - I know it's not at all necessary to learn Arabic to get by in Dubai, but since I'll be living there I'd really like to get at least a working knowledge of the language.
> 
> I understand it's a very difficult language to learn. Does anyone have experience in starting from scratch?
> 
> ...


Hi how long will you be living here? I Actually had the same idea as you, but would be happy to just pick up a few phrases or words as a sign of respect. I have a daughter back in Australia who is a muslim convert I don't know how much of the language she picked up, but she had this great book she purchased near the m..... whoops I had to go and check how to spell mosque in my arabic phase book. She said I could have her book but I forgot to bring it over with me. I'm not going to be bothered with classes though I don't want to commit to anything at the moment. Other than that I can't help you. But good luck, I'm sure someone will give you some good advice very knowledable, and friendly lot on the chat


----------



## aussiejourno (Aug 28, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Hi how long will you be living here? I Actually had the same idea as you, but would be happy to just pick up a few phrases or words as a sign of respect. I have a daughter back in Australia who is a muslim convert I don't know how much of the language she picked up, but she had this great book she purchased near the m..... whoops I had to go and check how to spell mosque in my arabic phase book. She said I could have her book but I forgot to bring it over with me. I'm not going to be bothered with classes though I don't want to commit to anything at the moment. Other than that I can't help you. But good luck, I'm sure someone will give you some good advice very knowledable, and friendly lot on the chat


Hi there, thanks for replying. I have an ongoing contract, so am expecting to be in Dubai for a couple of years, but have no fixed timeframe. I agree with you - a few respectful phrases etc is all I'm after, at least to begin with.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes a few respectful phases would have come in handy last week when I got in trouble at the post office for taking a happ snap of the waiting room, embarassing to mention but a lot of friends and family got a huge laugh when I told them about the lady postal worker demanding my camera and I got away with it by deleting the picture from my camera, in front of her, if I had of been able to say sorry in arabic they might have understood when I said it about a dozen times.
Yes I know I you shouldn't take pictures of government buildings but I was bored and in a touristy mood entertaining myself with happy snaps while waiting for my friend. I must say I've learnt my lesson, I thought I was going to be arrested, lucky escape and I don't want to appear disrespectful ever again


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I believe that CrazyMazy has some Arabic books, etc for learning the language and he was prepared to help out others. I'm sure that he posted the info on the site somewhere. Might be worthwhile just to PM him and ask!

I know what you mean about learning the language! It's a beautiful language and it would be a shame to live here and not be able to speak it. I've wanted to learn it for years and now that I'm here, I have no excuse not to at least make the effort.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I looked into this a while ago, and the University of Wollongong - Dubai has arabic classes which run each semester. The next one starts in October. Their campus is in Knowledge Villiage and the classes go from 6pm - 8pm on Monday and 8pm - 10pm on Wednesdays. 

To enrol, you need to go in there with a copy of your passport, three photos and sign up on the spot.

I was going to do this, but I just can't commit to homework and learning with my job right now. 

Oh and it's about 1000dhs per 6 week term.

Hope this helps


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

alli said:


> I looked into this a while ago, and the University of Wollongong - Dubai has arabic classes which run each semester. The next one starts in October. Their campus is in Knowledge Villiage and the classes go from 6pm - 8pm on Monday and 8pm - 10pm on Wednesdays.
> 
> To enrol, you need to go in there with a copy of your passport, three photos and sign up on the spot.
> 
> ...


I might be interested to do this in the near future, maybe the semester next year. Will have to see how work goes though.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

alli said:


> I looked into this a while ago, and the University of Wollongong - Dubai has arabic classes which run each semester. The next one starts in October. Their campus is in Knowledge Villiage and the classes go from 6pm - 8pm on Monday and 8pm - 10pm on Wednesdays.
> 
> To enrol, you need to go in there with a copy of your passport, three photos and sign up on the spot.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that tip alli. I actually go past there every day on my way to work so it will be quite close - could even walk there when it gets cooler!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd roll with this (i like this series)










I think they have the book for free download through the dummies website. google it, or you can prolly buy it or similar at any good book store.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> I'd roll with this (i like this series)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Even better! I'm never one to refuse a freebie!!! I managed to teach myself how to write numbers!


----------



## aussiejourno (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the replies - you guys are great


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

aussiejourno said:


> Hi guys - I know it's not at all necessary to learn Arabic to get by in Dubai, but since I'll be living there I'd really like to get at least a working knowledge of the language.
> 
> I understand it's a very difficult language to learn. Does anyone have experience in starting from scratch?
> 
> ...


This Dubai internet is not working properly and making it hard to post things. 

I do know Arabic and learnt it from scratch but in a classroom environment. I think though that I learnt the most when I was out interpreting - immersion in the key. Language needs to be practiced so get out there and talk to people as much as you can. Get people to tell you what things mean and most importantly learn the greetings, it will go a long way in building rapport.

If you need any help then please let me know

HTH


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> This Dubai internet is not working properly and making it hard to post things.
> 
> I do know Arabic and learnt it from scratch but in a classroom environment. I think though that I learnt the most when I was out interpreting - immersion in the key. Language needs to be practiced so get out there and talk to people as much as you can. Get people to tell you what things mean and most importantly learn the greetings, it will go a long way in building rapport.
> 
> ...


Hey

Are you still planning to give a few lessons to those willing to learn?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Hey
> 
> Are you still planning to give a few lessons to those willing to learn?


I sure am!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I sure am!!



Count me in! I could do with some lessons - can't even pronounce people's name right! Good thing that they are understanding, else they'd be throwing bricks at my head!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Count me in! I could do with some lessons - can't even pronounce people's name right! Good thing that they are understanding, else they'd be throwing bricks at my head!!


Well that's one way to count them I suppose 

No problems, will get myself sorted and do some lesson plans, not that it would be massively formal but if you're going to do it, it's worth doing it properly.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Well that's one way to count them I suppose



Ha ha!! Very funny!!!!  U love us really!!!


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Crazy, count me in on that too.


----------



## aussiejourno (Aug 28, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I sure am!!


I arrive in the first week of October - count me in for lessons!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

As long as enrolment is still open, count me in too!
(arriving 2nd week Oct)


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I totally concur with Crazymazy regarding immersing yourself. I learnt Spanish at school many moons ago but had forgotten how to have a conversation (I could remember days of the week, numbers etc) so I hung around Spanish bars (great excuse!  ) when I initially moved to Spain. I picked up the language quicker than I thought I would although you will pick up the local dialect and not the what we call "Oxford English/Spanish etc".

My Arabic words are very limited but I listen to Arabic music and can now pick out words I know. I'm fortunate in that I have a British friend who interprets Arabic in Iraq and helps me with words but I'm willing to take lessons too!! 

I also listen to Rammstein and have picked up some German words so I'm not doing too badly! 

PS, I always recommended to anyone expat wanting to learn Spanish to buy childrens books i.e. Dora the Explora; maybe this is another option in the Middle East but with the words in Western font rather than Arabic?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I totally concur with Crazymazy regarding immersing yourself.


Why thank you  



Pasanada said:


> I also listen to Rammstein and have picked up some German words so I'm not doing too badly!


You reminded me of a scary pub in Munchengladbach, should have known when we went in and there was another curtain before you got in. Then the big german bikers with big beards and all these skulls everywhere - we had one drink and then exited quickly 



Pasanada said:


> PS, I always recommended to anyone expat wanting to learn Spanish to buy childrens books i.e. Dora the Explora; maybe this is another option in the Middle East but with the words in Western font rather than Arabic?


I might have a look into this, get some local kids books and translate them over into English and a Westernised transliteration of Arabic...

...Dora is so last week Pasanada, It's Go, Diego, Go that all the cool kids watch


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't often concur, enjoy the moment! lol

So, you were a typcial squaddie - fluent in ordering a beer and a bag of chips? lol


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I don't often concur, enjoy the moment! lol
> 
> So, you were a typcial squaddie - fluent in ordering a beer and a bag of chips? lol


May have had a couple of Warsteiners and the odd Schnelly but never really spent much time over there, always too busy playing in the sand


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> May have had a couple of Warsteiners and the odd Schnelly but never really spent much time over there, always too busy playing in the sand


Nowt wrong with playing in the sand, hope you remembered your bucket and spade  lol


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

my husband and I have used a cd language series by Pimsleur. Don't know if its available everywhere, but we taught ourselves useful spanish, mandarin chinese, french, et al driving in the car and going thru the CDs. In my opinion, better than the Rosetta Stone series.

A note on the dialects--there are several types, for instance, the one used in news broadcasts is never used in every day speaking. Make certain you're speaking the dialect that will serve you best!


----------



## Albena (Jul 15, 2008)

*Language*



aussiejourno said:


> Hi there, thanks for replying. I have an ongoing contract, so am expecting to be in Dubai for a couple of years, but have no fixed timeframe. I agree with you - a few respectful phrases etc is all I'm after, at least to begin with.


Hi,

I have been living in Dubai for a month now and I dont speak a word of Arabic...so if you find some school, course..whatever...please let me know

Regards,
Albena


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Albena said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been living in Dubai for a month now and I dont speak a word of Arabic...so if you find some school, course..whatever...please let me know
> 
> ...


CrazyMazy will be giving lessons to those willing to learn (check out the previous pages of this thread!) and I can vouch that he does speak Arabic! Mind you, if you get drunk, you'll probably find that you can speak Arabic!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> CrazyMazy will be giving lessons to those willing to learn (check out the previous pages of this thread!) and I can vouch that he does speak Arabic! Mind you, if you get drunk, you'll probably find that you can speak Arabic!!


Tis true, have started creating a basic course I'm entitling 'Arabic for English Speakers'

Won't be ready for a while though and then need to find somewhere to deliver it...

...any ideas...?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

My Inbox please, Mazy!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> My Inbox please, Mazy!



Oi! Stop jumping the queue! I was first in line!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Tis true, have started creating a basic course I'm entitling 'Arabic for English Speakers'
> 
> Won't be ready for a while though and then need to find somewhere to deliver it...
> 
> ...any ideas...?


We could all probably meet somewhere like Starbucks! Doesn't really have to be formal or anything - just somewhere where we could all have a seat! Reckon I'll retain a lot more after a big Frappucino!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> We could all probably meet somewhere like Starbucks! Doesn't really have to be formal or anything - just somewhere where we could all have a seat! Reckon I'll retain a lot more after a big Frappucino!!!


hmmmmm, Vanilla or Chocolate Frappe - now you're talking my language!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> hmmmmm, Vanilla or Chocolate Frappe - now you're talking my language!


Definitely chocolate, with cream on top!!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Oi! Stop jumping the queue! I was first in line!!!


First come and all that! 

And mine is an iced latte with caramel and cinnamon.......or a nice date milkshake, ta!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> First come and all that!
> 
> And mine is an iced latte with caramel and cinnamon.......or a nice date milkshake, ta!


You can have both! You need to get back here quick though else I'll drink both, plus my chocolate frappucino (don't forget the cream on top!). I've got a feeling that I will need to invest in gym membership soon cause this little piggy drank too many frappes!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I DO need to get back, I'm putting on the weight I lost drinking all those frappucino's and hanging around Cinnabon!!!! LOL


----------

